# tiny house with 60 Acres -



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is from an email I get about Tiny Houses for sale

Tiny House With 60 Acres


f you are looing to own a piece of Maine here is your opportunity. 60 Acres out in the country with a cozy camp with a shower addition. Whether looking to build your dream home or just a place to get away to enjoy the wild life.This is it.

I would check it out well, as I cannot believe the price they have showing of:

Price: $6900

Address: 818 Munns Flat Rd 



Type: Sale

City: Cornville



Bedrooms: 1

State: Maine


----------



## Cali (Mar 16, 2012)

That price can't be right, can it?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It can be right - anywhere off the coast of Maine may or may not have a road to it, I didn't see electric or a well mentioned, just that the shower was an addition (I've seen an elevated water barrel with a shower head stuck in it) and it probably won't have any jobs nearby.

But, if you're happy with that - and plenty of people are - and highly value your privacy and are capable of living on very little, there are good deals like that all over Maine.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It's $69,000.00. Still a great price.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that $69,000 price makes much more sense, and still not bad for 60 acres and something to 'live' in.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> This is from an email I get about Tiny Houses for sale
> 
> Tiny House With 60 Acres
> 
> ...


If y'all were an individual w/an email I could send the listing, but if you go to mainelistings.com & type in 1044947 you can see this little 200 sq. ft. camp w/no power, no septic (does say greywater bed, maybe has privy) & no well for $69k, Has one whole side on a stream, but I'm thinking this isn't all good land, maybe wet ? It is all wooded & most likely marketable trees have been harvested, but that is okay, still firewood for life & easier to see what to do & where to do it. The small trees will grow like the wind w/more sun.
I can see it has propane lights (very good), and a 'Monitor' kero heater as well as a wood stove.
This is the center of ME & wouldn't be any worse for jobs than anywhere else in the US right now .
I'm a realtor here & can consult w/anyone on purchasing this if interested, just let me make 1st contact ? It does sound pretty interesting - get it for maybe $55,000 to $60,000 ? But it is a new listing, so they may be firmer ?
There is more land too .


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Cornville with 60acres. Nice area. That is West of Bangor, I am North of Bangor. 

Land with no water access goes for $300/acre; so 60 acres markets at $18,000. Land with water access [either river or a greater pond] goes for $900/acre; so 60 would cost $54,000.

A 200 sq ft 'camp' on 60 acres, sounds kind of high to me asking $69,000.

A 2bdrm house, w/ well, septic, power, phone, and 1/4 mile of riverfrontage, sure anywhere from $70,000 to $90,000 sounds right.

There are two properties adjacent to me now that are both up for sale. 

One is riverfrontage asking $2,000/acre, has been on the market for 3 years, nobody is going to pay that high.

The other is asking $300/acre, has no river frontage, it has been on the market off/on for 7 years. The right price for forest land, but nobody is buying.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ET1 SS said:


> Cornville with 60acres. Nice area. That is West of Bangor, I am North of Bangor.
> 
> Land with no water access goes for $300/acre; so 60 acres markets at $18,000. Land with water access [either river or a greater pond] goes for $900/acre; so 60 would cost $54,000.
> 
> .


One whole side of this property is on a stream of some sort.
There is really no 'rule of thumb' for property in ME - it is all determined by location & quality of the land.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

rickfrosty said:


> One whole side of this property is on a stream of some sort.
> There is really no 'rule of thumb' for property in ME - it is all determined by location & quality of the land.


 This is so true. My granddad bought 40 acres in Carmel YEARS ago (before Bangor started to reach into Hermon) for about 200 an acre. The catch was it hadn't been logged yet so he nearly paid the land off with logging. Between that and cutting off a 5 acre lot and putting a house on it he made a profit on the land.

Meanwhile I have friends trying to buy land down near MDI that will be losing their backsides....


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

MDI prices are crazy.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Until I saw a perk test on that place that was good enough for a septic I wouldn't even consider paying the 69 hundred.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Until I saw a perk test on that place that was good enough for a septic I wouldn't even consider paying the 69 hundred.


The first property I entered escrow on was around 50 acres and had about 100 yards of lake frontage, they wanted $42,000. But when I hired an engineer to perk test it, the property failed to perk. So I backed out from buying it.

Later the property I did get, I paid $35,000 for 42 acres of forest with river frontage. It had no buildings on it. It perked fine.


----------

